# Pet Pigeon Hates Me



## KippySmith (May 20, 2015)

So I bought this pigeon from a coop, where I'm not sure how good of a life she had. The owner seemed a little rough with them when I was there to pick her up, and I feel this may have contributed to her behaviour. I got her when she was about 2-3 months old, but she was always very fearful, especially of being touched. I got her to eat from my hands within just a few days, but if my hands moved an inch, she'd go running across the room puffing up and making grunting noises. 

I trained her to get closer and closer to me, and eventually she'd perch on my hand/arm/legs and sit with me, but still would freak out at me if I tried to touch her. This went on for a few months with no real improvement, so eventually after reading some opinions online, I tried to take a more direct approach by handling her/cuddling her/scratching her neck even though she didn't want to be handled so that I could show her that I meant no harm and hopefully get her over her fear. This seems to have backfired though, as she's now more aggressive and fearful than ever, and won't even eat if I'm in the room now. 

I really don't want to give up on her, but I'm not sure what else to do from here. Any advice?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

CBL has great video clips on how to socialize pigeons.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

PM me your email and I will send u some vids of how I hold and interact with my birds, its almost instantaneous. 
CBL


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

CBLs techniques work so please try them. Fiona who came from the shelter would not let me near her and wing slapped and bit at me. Now she loves being picked up and snuggled. CBL is the bird whisperer! Hope your bird is friendly soon.


----------



## CBL (May 13, 2014)

cwebster said:


> CBLs techniques work so please try them. Fiona who came from the shelter would not let me near her and wing slapped and bit at me. Now she loves being picked up and snuggled. CBL is the bird whisperer! Hope your bird is friendly soon.


Thanks C, I never got that update so glad to hear Fiona is complying lol. Any chance we can see a pic of both your girls? Otherwise, can you just email me pics, would love to see them.


----------



## Teebs0706 (5 mo ago)

CBL said:


> PM me your email and I will send u some vids of how I hold and interact with my birds, its almost instantaneous.
> CBL


I would love some help as well!! Idk if you still use this forum but I stumbled upon it while trying to Google search some bonding help with my pigeon. My situation is nearly identical to the original
Posters!


----------



## Colombina (Jan 22, 2017)

You could try to PM the member. 
Hopefully he will see your message!


----------



## Otismyguy22 (5 mo ago)

CBL said:


> PM me your email and I will send u some vids of how I hold and interact with my birds, its almost instantaneous.
> CBL


Could you please send me the videos too..I want my dove to not be afraid of sitting on my leg. thanks. [email protected]


----------



## Ruthie414 (6 mo ago)

I would also love videos of possible, to learn how to tame a non flying feral I adopted, she has been here for a couple months, still frantically wing slapping, biting, puffing up, etc if ia near. Would love her to feel comforrable around me, she is an Indoor pet.


----------



## Carrollar (5 mo ago)

Ooh me too if anyone has good resources for socialising them. Mine lives in an aviary and I take a hands off approach and just try to spend time in there or sit next to it misting him with the hose and stuff which he likes! I can put food fairly close in front of him but I put some too close to him earlier and he flapped out at me most displeased! I don't want to force him but it would be nice if I could encourage him to be my friend! I've been scouring the Internet trying to find out what food I can bribe him with but he mostly just likes seeds


----------



## MoiraAdelaide (1 mo ago)

If possible I would also love CBL’s videos! Or any other tips on the matter! I can be reached at [email protected]. This website doesn’t let me DM people yet because I’m new  thanks in advance!!


----------



## TomW (1 mo ago)

Ditto. I tried to PM CBL but am told I cannot unlock that feature as newbie. I don't want to post email at large due to spambots.
-Tom


----------

